# Banned device?



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

I was looking to use a Galaxy S5 as a backup phone. Uber says it’s a “banned device”.

Anyone clue me in on why, and is it true?

Does anyone use one?

TIA


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sim SlotsOnly one (Single) sim slot NO dual sim devices
https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/approved-devices/
Every model i checked has one thing in common, support for dual sim cards.

*Huawei Y5*
has dual sim card support.

Nokia 2.1 (2017) 
has dual sim card support.

Galaxy 5
has dual sim card support.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Sim SlotsOnly one (Single) sim slot NO dual sim devices
> https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/approved-devices/
> Every model i checked has one thing in common, support for dual sim cards.
> 
> ...


The Galaxy S5 is not a dual sim device. The Galaxy S5 Duo, is......so I'm not sure why it'd be banned.
It also strikes me as ridiculous as all the newer iPhones are dual sim out of the box. E-SIM and SIM card......


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm not a tech person. 

Why are dual sim cards banned?


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

New2This said:


> I'm not a tech person.
> 
> Why are dual sim cards banned?


I think he was just guessing, as the dual sim wouldn't effect Uber in any meaningful way. As I pointed out, all the new iPhones are dual sim.

Uber is horrible as a Tech company. Actually, as a company period. I can use my Dual Sim Note 8 which is also rooted, and I have no issues.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Moving_Target said:


> I think he was just guessing, as the dual sim wouldn't effect Uber in any meaningful way. As I pointed out, all the new iPhones are dual sim.
> 
> Uber is horrible as a Tech company. Actually, as a company period. I can use my Dual Sim Note 8 which is also rooted, and I have no issues.


It's on the Uber site










Why would this matter one way or another?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I copied the line out off website i linked,


If i had to guess, i would say there's some kind of exploit that uber couldn't fix with any method other than blanket banning phones with dual sim cards.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

New2This said:


> It's on the Uber site
> 
> View attachment 330514
> 
> ...


Yeah this is 2019, one slot, two slot, back slot, front slot, anything goes. This decision by Über is not very inclusive at all. In fact it is down right discriminatory!

I'm surprised the LGByadda,yadda community are not having parades about this.

.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Moving_Target said:


> I was looking to use a Galaxy S5 as a backup phone. Uber says it's a "banned device".
> 
> Anyone clue me in on why, and is it true?
> 
> ...


Backup?
You probably cant run 2 phones 
at the same time..


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I copied the line out off website i linked,
> 
> If i had to guess, i would say there's some kind of exploit that uber couldn't fix with any method other than blanket banning phones with dual sim cards.


There's no bigger device for exploiting than a Rooted Android. I have one, Uber doesn't seem to care. FWIW, I don't use it for any other reason other than be rooting allows me to mirror all content on my phone, to my infotainment display.

Dual SIM prohibition is stupid. Also, as I mentioned, the S5 is not a dial SIM phone, although it's specifically banned.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I used Galaxy s5 when I started driving Uber in 2016. 

The t mobile version is not dual SIM

Now using s8 and s7 with cracked screen as back up.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Phones may be on that Uber "Banned" list, but it doesn't necessarily mean that they don't work. 

My backup phone is on that list, and it works just fine on Uber. (only using one of the SIM slots though)


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Moving_Target said:


> I think he was just guessing, as the dual sim wouldn't effect Uber in any meaningful way. As I pointed out, all the new iPhones are dual sim.
> 
> Uber is horrible as a Tech company. Actually, as a company period. I can use my Dual Sim Note 8 which is also rooted, and I have no issues.


their a transportation company disguised as a tech company to skirt labor and transportation laws ?


----------



## MadeYouLook (Jul 1, 2019)

Wait I'm confused....I am using a dual sim android phone and it isn't banned.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

dual sim is fine mine works too


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Yes, we’re all aware they work fine. I’m also aware that the Galaxy S5 is not a dual sim phone. The point is, the utter stupidity of these “tech” companies. They also say you can’t use a jailbroken/rooted device......also not even remotely close to true.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

are you saying they don’t value honesty ?


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> are you saying they don't value honesty ?


Honestly and integrity aren't words that exist in any of these corporations' vocabulary.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Moving_Target said:


> Honestly and integrity aren't words that exist in any of these corporations' vocabulary.


100% correct , which is why i have no sympathy for them.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> are you saying they don't value honesty ?


ROFLMAO @ thinking that any of these companies value honesty.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Backup?
> You probably cant run 2 phones
> at the same time..


You can't be logged into 1 account on 2 phones at the same time..... but..... I can have my 2nd phone on and not logged in, and still see where surges are and click the airport queue see how many drivers are there. Handy when it's super busy and I get my next ping but haven't finished the current ride yet. Example I'm about to drop off, ping comes through, no surge on the ping, but I see on my 2nd phone it's surging just around the corner.

Or when I'm lazy and want to run Lyft on one and Uber the other. Which again when it's super busy is handy.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> You can't be logged into 1 account on 2 phones at the same time..... but..... I can have my 2nd phone on and not logged in, and still see where surges are and click the airport queue see how many drivers are there. Handy when it's super busy and I get my next ping but haven't finished the current ride yet. Example I'm about to drop off, ping comes through, no surge on the ping, but I see on my 2nd phone it's surging just around the corner.
> 
> Or when I'm lazy and want to run Lyft on one and Uber the other. Which again when it's super busy is handy.


I was trying to figure out was shady.
2 phones on the same # seems like 
a recipe for disaster. I have an iPad mini..


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

The new Apple X phones have a sim and a virtual sim, so technically 2.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

New2This said:


> It's on the Uber site
> 
> View attachment 330514
> 
> ...


The site makes no sense. Under android they have "i-apple" ... no such thing. iphone is NOT android. 
<snip>

AndroidiPhone6,2iApple Phone 6

So, under O.S. they have android which is not apple. i have the iphone 6 (a "banned" device???? but I use it for Ride-share driving. so, I don't don't know WTF Uber is trying to say.

I don't think they like Samsung.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Monetizing signal data fro carriers and phones based on their driver base. If you nderstand the complexities involved and who would pay you can likely guess some of the bans.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Moving_Target said:


> all the new iPhones are dual sim.


No, they support e-sim + nano sim. E-sim is great tech, which no one is really using yet. Your sim card is basically a code to uniquely ID the phone. Swapping SIMs means harder to track you.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

The links that come up if you do a Google search are for drivers in South Africa and Ghana in relation to banned devices. Unless you drive in Africa, your Galaxy S5 should work as a backup. If you drive in the US, links pertaining to us will say uber.com/us. If you're in Canada it will say uber.com/ca... etc. etc.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

This indicates a dual sim phone can be used for having two identities at once:
https://www.guidingtech.com/56511/multiple-accounts-same-app-android/


> article
> I would like to introduce to an app called Parallel Space using which you can run two instances of the same app and that too without breaking a sweat.
> 
> Using this app, you can run two instances of any app installed in your phone, like WhatsApp, Facebook, and even Uber and work both of them will work independently. So that means two accounts of WhatsApp, Hike, and even Snapchat, that too without root access. So let's see how the app works.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

MarkR said:


> I don't think they like Samsung.


No one likes Samsung.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Chorch said:


> No one likes Samsung.


I love the stylus capabilities of the Note series of phones... but the crapware on Samsung is pretty crappy. Especially the Shift+Space to change languages and the Bixby button. The good thing is, aftermarket software can override the crapware.


----------

